# Apache MyFaces Tomahawk Sandbox



## miketech (27. Aug 2007)

Hi zusammen.

ich schwanke derzeit, ob ich für meine JSF-Anwendung Apache Tobago oder Apache Tomahawk verwenden soll. Tobago ist zwar das, was ich bzgl. der Entwicklung suche (wenig Gedanken, um HTML und Layout), aber es bietet noch nicht soviele Komponenten (insbesondere AJAX-Komponenten), wie Apache MyFaces Tomahawk Sandbox. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Sandbox? Kann man das schon bedenkenlos verwenden? Sicherlich ist nicht klar, ob das später wirklich alles so in Tomahawk einfließen wird. Aber funktionieren die Komponenten, die in der Sandbox liegen schon weitestgehend problemlos?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Sanix (27. Aug 2007)

Als ich weiss nur, dass Tomahawk selber teilweise total buggy ist. Du musst wirklich darauf achten, welche Version du nimmst. 1.0.5 war eine Katastrophe, 1.0.6 soll wieder ziemlich gut sein.
Darum würde ich Sandbox gar nicht erst versuchen. Was aber noch cool ist, sind die RichFaces. Ich habe mir Mal einige Beispiele der ICE Faces angeschaut, weiss aber nicht, ob diese stabil laufen.
Bei uns wird vor allem mit Tomahawk und RichFaces erfolgreich entwickelt. Aber mit Bugs musst du immer rechnen. Dafür kommen laufend neue Releases.


----------



## miketech (27. Aug 2007)

Und mit den Richfaces seid Ihr zufrieden? Tomahawk scheint deutlich mehr zu bieten, als die Richfaces. 

Für Ajax finde ich noch Ajax4Jsf sehr nett. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Sanix (28. Aug 2007)

Die RichFaces habe ich zusammen mit tomahawk verwendet. Die RichFaces bieten einfach total interaktive Komponenten. Wenn du diese 2 Libraries verwenden willst, musst du zwangsweise auch A4J integrieren.
Ich habe nur Mal den GoogleMaps Komponenten verwendet, der lief aber perfekt.


----------



## y0dA (28. Aug 2007)

Kann mich nur anschließen, benutze schlichtweg Tomahawk, Ajax4Jsf und Richfaces. Obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass ich ebenfalls Richfaces bisher nur für die Integration einer Google Map benutzt habe.


----------



## miketech (28. Aug 2007)

Hi,

aber Tomahawk bietet doch viel mehr als Richfaces oder nicht? Fast alle Komponenten, die Richfaces haben, sind auch in Tomahawk verfügbar oder?

http://livedemo.exadel.com/richfaces-demo/richfaces/spacer.jsf?c=spacer

Kann ich denn problemlos den Data Table Scroller von Tomahawk mit einer Data Table von Rich faces verwenden?

Aber die Data Table von Richfaces bietet zumindest in der Demo keine Funktionalität, die in Tomahawk nicht auch vorhanden ist.

Gruß

Mike


----------

